# pulley ?



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

will an underdrive pully for a dual cam 240 work on my U13 altima?
I know it would require a different belt, but the pully itself, would it work?
I ask, because underdrive pulleys can be had alot cheaper for the 240 than the altima.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes, it should. If you are talking about upgrading to a lightweight pulley for power you are just wasting your money, you won't get much power upgrading pulleys unless you have forced induction.


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

right, but i am working on an all motor set up, and it wont be "done" with out it.
I am not expecting huge hp gains, but 3-4 WHP would be reasonable to expect.
besides, i need to change my serpentine belt soon anyways.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The FWD KA pulley has a different diameter and fewer belt slots than the RWD KA just like the the difference in the SR20 FWD and RWD pulleys do.
The pulley frees up power by reducing rotating mass thus less inertia required and revs quicker. It is definitely noticable especially with a lightweight flywheel. Freed power is more like 10 hp...

Troy


----------

